# Achat familial d'application...



## moi4975 (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Ma copine vient de recevoir un iPhone... On est maintenant deux à en posséder un... L'application TomTom m'intéresse depuis longtemps mais elle est beaucoup trop chère... 
Est-ce qu'il est possible d'acheter une application et de la partager avec ma copine (Et donc diviser les frais ;-) ) sachant que l'on possède deux comptes iTunes différents ?

Merci, bonne journée...


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2010)

Oui, et non.

Tu ne peux acheter l'application qu'avec un seule compte iTunes, mais tu peux autoriser son ordi avec ton compte. DU coup, elle pourra utiliser toutes tes applications sur son iPhone sans soucis.


----------



## Giru (11 Mars 2010)

J'ai le même soucis... sauf que ce que tu dis, Gwen, n'a semble-t-il pas fonctionné.

Après avoir autorisé le second ordi à utiliser mes achats, j'ai essayé de télécharger une application payante que je possédais déjà sur mon iPhone pour que l'iPhone synchronisé avec le second ordi puisse en profiter également. J'ai reçu la jolie facture d'Apple par email dans l'heure qui a suivi...

Ce n'est donc pas possible ? Alors que l'on est supposé pouvoir autoriser jusqu'à 5 utilisateurs sur un produit acheté... là je souhaite juste en avoir un deuxième.

Je me vois mal repayer toutes les applications une deuxième fois... du coup l'iPhone de mon copain perd grandement de son intérêt.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi ne pas copier tout simplement les applications d'un poste vers l'autre*? C'est mieux que de tout retélécharger non ?

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que tu ne devrais pas être refacturé. Tu as bien utilisé le même identifiant et mot de passe ?


----------



## Giru (11 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas copier tout simplement les applications d'un poste vers l'autre*? C'est mieux que de tout retélécharger non ?
> 
> Ce qui est étrange, c'est que tu ne devrais pas être refacturé. Tu as bien utilisé le même identifiant et mot de passe ?



Ca semble fonctionner en transférant directement les apps sur le second ordi... c'est un peu du bricolage, mais c'est mieux que tout repayer. Plus qu'à voir s'il n'y aura pas de mauvaise surprise.

Oui j'ai bien utilisé mon compte iTunes pour télécharger sur l'autre ordi (qui est autorisé à lire mon contenu acheté). Bref, mystère.

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2010)

Écrit a Apple en expliquant l'achat par erreur et ils devraient te rembourser.


----------

